# Newbie : )



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi im Lee, 22 yrs old from Liverpool.

I been training on and off now for almost 4 yrs. My weight has really varied from 12 stone when i was 18, training 4/5 times per week, to nearly 17 stone, when i wasnt training at all (15 months ago) when i decided to start training again.

Im trianing again 4/5 nights per week again and here are a few of my stats

height 66.5'

weight is 195 lbs

waist 34'

neck 16'

chest 42.5 '

bicep 17.5'

thigh 25'

calf 16'

problem im having is that through losing weight (wrongly) i was living on 2 meals per day and 4 ephedrine tablets (2 in the morning to supress appitite, 2 30 mins before a work out with a can of redbull).

I basically now dont have a diet still eating 3 meals max per day which usually consist of

10:30

2 pieces of toast

1:30

plain tuna salad on brown french stick, an apple, packet of crisp,. bottle of lucozade.

10:30 chicken and rice, or spagbol, or home made lasagne.

I really need to change my diet so that i can retain the muscle that i have built and lose fat.

reason being i have damaged my rotator cuff in my right shoulder, doctor says i need to leave the weights alone for 6 months and have a cortisone steriod injection then maybe some physio 

any info/advice appreciated 

Lee


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome to the board mate.  Eat 5 meals a day with a protein. I love to train heavy and just train smart. If your shoulder dosn't hurt on some excercises then do those. I have worked around every injury and I am fine now. Work through it and be smart about it. Back to the diet part, dont eat the insulin spiking carbs. Here is a link and stick with the carbs that are below 50. Closer to 1 if possible. Its the choice of carbs that make you fat.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1412


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hi Lee, welcome to the board.

I would stay away from the ephedra based products for now and stick to a clean diet.

I would also do rotator cuff exercises.

Rotator damage usually goes away with a layoff for a period and seems that you have done that so now is the time for therapy on the shoulder.

When dieting it is important to not skip meals, drink lots of water and add a protein to each meal to slow down the absorption from the stamach to the intestines.

Start light lifting and dont do any behind the neck exercises to start with. Start slowly then add some extra exercises after a period of weeks.

Nice arm measurement


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome 

The doctor adv me to completly leave the weights alone for around 6 months as i tried to train through the injury for 3 months.. causing more damage.

Has anyone any info on cortisone injections?.. ive been told good things and bad things about these.

Ive left the ephedra alone now as im leaving my IT job for a concreting job, where its possible i will be tested every few months.

Naturally the change in jobs will help me reduce my body fat level as ill be on my feet all day lifting heavy concrete 

I think ill be looking into some protein drinks to start on and as Winger mentioned try to keep my carb intake as low as poss.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/paindrugs/a/cortisone.htm

Have a look there

Looks like some useful information on the injection m8

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cortisone+injections&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&meta=

Also have a seacrh through googles results for more reasearch to make the decsion if they are good or bad yourself then


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link br3ach


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

No Probs

Welcome to the boards btw


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Update

i have now had the cortisone injection, nealry 6 weeks ago.

i have done no weights since 

on a good note, ive been doing an hours cardio 5 night per week  and my shoulder feels like its slowly getting stronger 

ive recently upped my cardio to 1.5 hours per night and am now concentrating on my diet.

i have lost some body fat. but am looking to lose more 

im now trying to cut down my carbs and increase my protein intake as this is good for retaining muscle and forcing my body to burn stored carbs (fat)

i started this yesterday.. let me know what is should change 

breakfast

an apple or 2 and ill drink 400ml protein shake through the morning.

lunch

boiled chicken and turkey with lettuce, onion, and tomato.

2 apples and a 400ml protein shake.

then ill finish work at 5:30 and get to the gym for 7

1 and a half hours of cardio

tea is always after i get back from the gym, which is around 10:30.. i know its not the best time to eat.

tea

home made spag bol or boiled rice with chicken

400ml protein shake.

any thoughts on this??


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

welcome to the board lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Lee,

By no means an expert so some others will probably be better to guide you on this but if your goal is to lose weight eating pasta that late is definately not a good idea. You are better off eating carbs earlier in the day so that you have a chance to burn them off.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

try to get some shakes in between your meals for now and we can adjust your food when your settled


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

3 meals a day wont turn on the furnace.

Try at least 5 meals a day spaced out.

Even 6 if you can manage.

This tells the body that you are getting a steady stream of food and to speed things up to accomidate the extra food, although there might not be extra calories overall.

Smaller meals will keep blood sugars level and not spike the insulin.

Smaller meals will help control cholesterol too. Big meals will raise cholesterol levels.

If you took everything you ate and split that into 5-6 meals a day you would lose without doing anything else, just that.

The body is smart tho and you will lose but then you will hit a plateau. Then other modifications will have to be performed to keep losing.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info 

Ive done what has been suggested, bought some whey protein (reflex) having 3 per day and looked into keeping my carbs as low as poss but not completly cutting them out.

since i first posted my weight has dropped from 195 lbs to 180 lbs  this is just through a clean diet with the odd treat, i wouldnt even say ive been that strict on the diet.

Im looking to lose abit more bf while im still unable to do any weights, and have just started a cause of Clen.

I think i might have to look into having some Physio on the shoulder, as i tried to do some light chest press the other day, followed by a few bicep curls and i felt a burning sensation in the front of my shoulder


----------

